# OTBS Nominations



## Dutch (Jan 24, 2014)

We are looking for some worthy bodies to add to the OTBS Roster.  Although the OTBS Nomination Criteria doesn't allow the General Membership to make Nominations, you can however make recommendations to the Moderators by sending them a PM.


----------



## pork dork (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry for being such a newbe but what is OTBS?


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 24, 2014)

Pork Dork said:


> Sorry for being such a newbe but what is OTBS?


OTBS is "The Order of the Thin Blue Smoke".

Nominated long time members here on the Forum who voluntarily  contribute to the betterment of the Forum and share their vast knowledge of smoking meats, curing meats, and sausage making with the rest of the membership.

A group of Great guys and girls!!!


----------



## pork dork (Mar 24, 2014)

BandCollector said:


> OTBS is "The Order of the Thin Blue Smoke".
> 
> Nominated long time members here on the Forum who voluntarily  contribute to the betterment of the Forum and share their vast knowledge of smoking meats, curing meats, and sausage making with the rest of the membership.
> 
> A group of Great guys and girls!!!


Well why didn't you just say so. It sounds like a very prestigious and select group that I can only aspire to.

And now I have a longer range goal than my Stainless steel UDS. I've got a question about that future build for you or someone else that reads this. 

I'm attaching a pellet hopper to my ECB 2 door box with a smoke generator. That's going to get me by for now. But my slow time project is the Stainless steel UDS (but pretty) I'm going to use the Wood Pellet hopper on the SS UDS with a smoke generator. I like to smoke big ol' butts and not loose any sleep. I'm kind of a princess that way. 

I'm lovin' the easy access to the inside of my ECB 2 door box. So much so I want to incorporate the 2 door access into my UDS build. I would make them an inch under 1/3 of the circumference so the doors don't interfere with the racks but would be wide enough to access meat and get to the ash from the my Wood Pellet Hopper. 

Here's the rub. I don't know if I should leave the barrel ribs for tensile strength or does It really matter? If I need to I could always beef them up from the inside with the metal lid ring. I could pop rivet it in there with SS rivets. Or maybe copper if they make them. Purely for looks. I'm wanting to buck the UDS moniker of ugly and make it with style. I'm going for BBQ Bling baby. 

While proof reading this it hit me. I could put in THREE DOORS ! What !?! That's right. Three doors for access to all my smoked goodies.

My only question is being that this is my first attempt at a UDS build and I don't want to have it be a huge mistake am I biting off more than I can chew or should I soldier on and post a Pron heavy build.  (Sorry for the use of Pron. it's a term from a different BBQ forum meaning lots of pictures.)


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello all. I would like to nominate Nedtorious for OTBS membership. He has been a member of SMF for over 2 years now and in my opinion, shows how to lead by example. His posts are meaningful and informative while never looking down at a poster for their lack of knowledge on a subject. I feel he is a valuable asset to SMF.


----------



## wade (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't envy you making the decision. A lot of great posts from many different people.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry to muddy this up, but how do I become a paid member of this forum? I can't seem to find the link.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 16, 2014)

No problem, here is a link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 16, 2014)

BigTrain74 said:


> No problem, here is a link.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php


Thanks! Just paid for a membership. I've gotten to much info and help from this place, so it's nice to give back. It's the giving season right?


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 16, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Thanks! Just paid for a membership. I've gotten to much info and help from this place, so it's nice to give back. It's the giving season right?


Absolutely!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 13, 2017)

View media item 509208
View media item 509206
View media item 509207
Newbie here with a question, not trying to put the cart in front of the Horse. I was curious to know if these pics are good enough to qualify as proof for OTBS ? 

I took these pics up in Alaska from when I lived and worked up there, I had just Modified my store bought BBQ grill by building a new firebox below the original one. I was trying to distance the hot wood coals from the chicken to try and cut down on some of the flare up from the grease drippings. 

I was also trying my hand at using the native semi-hard Alder wood from Alaska over the Ash and Oak hardwood I was used to using back home in ND. 

The Irony is that in all the years I have been smoking and BBQ meat, I never gave much thought to the thin blue smoke I was producing while I was cooking. I always thought it was the Amazing Aroma from the chicken that drew people to come over and investigate what I had on fire that smelled so good !

I am looking forward to being an active member of this SMF. I am finding lots of great info posted here and starting to meet some very nice people who are all more than willing to help me with questions and or the navigation around the SMF.  I don't know why anyone wouldn't want to be a part of this ?   Thanks again to all, Mike


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 13, 2017)

bigbore, here is the criteria for OTBS

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/74661/nominating-criteria-for-the-otbs


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 13, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> bigbore, here is the criteria for OTBS
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/74661/nominating-criteria-for-the-otbs


Thanks Cranky, I was able to find that info as I was surfing around the Forum. I was curious to know if those pics were of good enough quality for viewing ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Thanks Cranky, I was able to find that info as I was surfing around the Forum. I was curious to know if those pics were of good enough quality for viewing ?



Good start! Keep showing your shuff, participating, answering question that you are confident in and after a year of being a stand up guy...You too may be inducted to our hall of fame...JJ


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 16, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Thanks Cranky, I was able to find that info as I was surfing around the Forum. I was curious to know if those pics were of good enough quality for viewing ?


Pics are always a good thing!  Don't worry about the "quality for viewing?" , we LOVE Qview!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 17, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Pics are always a good thing!  Don't worry about the "quality for viewing?" , we LOVE Qview!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, I am still  learning how to navigate around the SMF and most importantly be able to post pics! LOL  My PC skills are right up there with my poor photography skills if you're picking up on what I am laying down! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It's all good, I am having fun trying to figure it all out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's ok, No 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  were harmed in the taking of those pics, Just Chicken!


----------



## hank712 (Mar 22, 2018)

Why do I get alot of the pics on here not working? Alot of broken pic


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hank are you talking about pics you posted or some in this particular thread. If your talking about ones in this thread they're old and may have been stored in photo-bucket which isn't user friendly anymore so they may be lost. 

Chris


----------



## hank712 (Mar 22, 2018)

posted in janurary


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hank,

Those posts have emojis that aren't supported with the new platform.  Old posts with a thumbs up, or great job etc emoji have the image error.

Mike


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 15, 2018)

So is there any certain time of the year when nominations are made? Or do staff and moderators just nominate others at any time when they feel like they have found a good candidate?


----------



## Dutch (Dec 7, 2018)

SmokinLogs- I ask for nominations from the other Admins and Moderators and they submit names that they feel are worthy of the OTBS title. As a SMF member you can recommend a name to anyone of the Admin/Mod staff as long as it isn't your name being submitted.

New Class of OTBS Inductees will be announced in the next week or so.


----------

